# Lan Switch oder Verteiler



## PC_exe (3. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute 

Ich bin nicht gerade der Profi in Sachen Netzwerk, deshalb frag ich euch mal. Denn bei google werde ich nicht so ganz schlüssig.
Ich such etwas um meinen LAN Anschluss auf 2 oder am besten mehrere Anschlusse zu "splitten". Ich habe nämlich nur einen LAN Anschluss und würde gerne meinen PC und meine Xbox gleichzeitig anschließen wollen ohne ständig die Internetkabel zu tauschen. Ich weiß das die Xbox W-Lan hat, aber das hilft mir nicht weiter.

mfg


----------



## dr.goodwill (3. Januar 2013)

Da gibt es schon kleine Möglichkeiten.

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_1l1cj6hyi8_b


Ich finde Tp- Link ganz gut...

Ps: brauchst aber dann noch zwei Kabel die an die Xbox und Pc gehen.


----------



## fadade (3. Januar 2013)

Jein, also die Dinger laufen ganz gut (habe ja selber einige) solange du sie an einen Router (direkt) anschließt. Wenn du jetzt mehrere Geräte einfach so an diese Switches anschließt, muss du manuell die Netzwerkeinrichtung (IP-Adressen vergeben etc.) machen - halt das, was der Router sonst machen würde.
Aber wenn du im Prinzip einen Router-LAN-Anschluss splitten möchtest sind die von dr.goodwill genannten eigentlich völlig in Ordnung


----------



## dr.goodwill (3. Januar 2013)

fadade schrieb:


> Jein, also die Dinger laufen ganz gut (habe ja selber einige) solange du sie an einen Router (direkt) anschließt. Wenn du jetzt mehrere Geräte einfach so an diese Switches anschließt, muss du manuell die Netzwerkeinrichtung (IP-Adressen vergeben etc.) machen - halt das, was der Router sonst machen würde.
> Aber wenn du im Prinzip einen Router-LAN-Anschluss splitten möchtest sind die von dr.goodwill genannten eigentlich völlig in Ordnung



Ok. Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen dass das Lankabel vom Router kommt. Das er ja schrieb das er immer steckt. 
Solange dhcp am Router an ist, wirds kein Problem geben.


----------



## PC_exe (4. Januar 2013)

Ja also der LAN Anschluss hier im OG kommt mit einem LAN Kabel was in der Router im UG führt. Aber leider wurde an einen zweiten LAN Anschluss nicht gedacht. Also sollte das problemlos funktionieren, beispielsweise mit dem hier: TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fadade (4. Januar 2013)

Jup, dann läufts, habe btw. exakt den gleichen


----------



## Nemus2012 (6. Januar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SF1...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1357490296&sr=1-1

Super Teil! Habe den auch und läuft rund wie sonst was  Kein Geschwindigkeitsverlust


----------



## fubii (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe auch einen von TP Link und der läuft echt gut. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall mir einen Gigabit Switch holen, wenn du Daten über das Netzwerk austauscht oder ein NAS kommen sollte, wirst du dankbar sein. Die kosten ja auch nicht umbedingt viel mehr.


----------



## joasas (19. Januar 2013)

fadade schrieb:


> Jein, also die Dinger laufen ganz gut (habe ja selber einige) solange du sie an einen Router (direkt) anschließt. Wenn du jetzt mehrere Geräte einfach so an diese Switches anschließt, muss du manuell die Netzwerkeinrichtung (IP-Adressen vergeben etc.) machen



Ein Switch liegt im OSI Modell weiter unten, der bekommt von DHCP rein gar nichts mit. Wieso sollte es also nicht mit DHCP funktionieren? Ein Router hat in der Regel übrigens oft auch nur einen Switch für die 4-5 LAN Ports verbaut.

Ich persönlich würde dir zu einem kleinen GBit Switch raten, die gibt es für ein paar Euro und das sollte für deine Anwendung völlig ausreichen.


----------



## fubii (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn du doch den Switch an den Router anschließt, dann bekommen die Rechner am Switch auch automatisch IP Adresse vom DCHP Server des Routers. Es werden doch nur Probleme entstehen, wenn der Switch einen eigenen DCHP Server hat. Aber die liegen in einer anderen Preisklasse.


----------



## joasas (20. Januar 2013)

Der TS wird sich keinen managed Switch mit DHCP Server hinstellen damit die Server sich batteln können.


----------

